# My experiences with White Lotus



## Finshaggy (Feb 22, 2013)

I have wanted to try White Lotus for a long time, and I feel like it belongs separate from Adventure Time, as it needs to be focused on individually so we can figure out why so many cultures find/found it to be "holy" or "sacred". I have tried entheogens whenever I could since I was 14 (my mom used to buy things like Salvia for me to use in ceremony), and I have used KTBotanicals all but the first few times (I tried "Iamshaman" and "Bouncingbearbotanicals" when I was younger) and KT always has the best stuff. This time I ordered some White Lotus and it came today. I am a Medical Marijuana Patient as most of you know already, so I will definitely be reporting any effects it has on my medicine. I have only smoked one bowl, so I will share that experience with you, and then go smoke more. So here it is:


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 22, 2013)

I smoked one bowl of dried plant material as soon as I opened the package. I had already hit a gravity bong of Cannabis 2-3 times, while waiting for the mail man, so I was high. But when I smoked the Lotus I felt like it kicked the bud in a little harder. Like, behind my eyes. Almost like it made the bud feel more Indica than it is. Nothing special yet, but I'm going to grind some up with some bud and try them together next.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 22, 2013)

Just smoked 2 more bowls. It definitely has good use as a Marijuana additive. My high is much more "cloudy" while not impairing my thought. almost like... a "floaty" head space... I don't have enough bud left to smoke anything but a gravity bong hit. But I would like to try putting like .25g of bud in a grinder, and like 1-2g of lotus in, and seeing what it did in a joint with 2-3 bowls mixed in before and after the joint. I am going to keep testing it throughout the day, and I won't have any more bud till 6 (meaning I will probably be sober from the bud but not the lotus at some point today), so stay tuned for reports.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 22, 2013)

I might try making some tea or something also today (or at least soon) , that might be a good idea


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 22, 2013)

I haven't been sober and tried this stuff yet, but based on its effects mixed with weed, I feel like it would definitely be a good cheap Marijuana "alternative" for when you are out of weed because of money, or waiting for someone to re-up (because it is only $16 an oz after shipping). But not for someone who is on probation and trying to actually get bud high, because I am pretty sure the bud high is from the bud I smoked. I bet it would make a good base material for Synthetic Cannabinoid blends though. But anyways, I WILL try this stuff in the morning tomorrow before smoking ANY weed, so that you can see what it does. I am about to roll a joint of it now


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 22, 2013)

Ok, I just smoked this joint of Lotus and I almost want to take back what I said about people on probation. But I will wait till the morning, so I can smoke sober to make a full judgment. I will say though, that after smoking a joint. I feel like I just smoked a bowl or two of straight bud, on top of the bud I already smoked. It doesn't taste as good as weed, but it is a lot better than most plants I have tried.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 22, 2013)

I am going to be blessing some gem stones momentarily using a mixture of Lotus, Marijuana, Sandalwood & a Sanskrit prayer from the Rig Veda. I have Carnelian, Amethyst, Peridot, Hematite, Azurite & Labradorite. Tomorrow I will be blessing the space that my Cannabis is using to grow


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Feb 22, 2013)

you must spend a lot of time alone.........at least you do in your own threads. 

one star.......


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Feb 22, 2013)

This perfectly explains everything. You aren't mentally retarded. You just abused drugs at an early age and it has caused brain damage. 10-4.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 22, 2013)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> you must spend a lot of time alone.........at least you do in your own threads.
> 
> one star.......


  I am hardly ever the only person posting in my threads.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 22, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> This perfectly explains everything. You aren't mentally retarded. You just abused drugs at an early age and it has caused brain damage. 10-4.


  The only difference between me and anyone on this site is I have like 15 trolls stalking me.


----------



## Martins (Feb 22, 2013)

white lotus didnt do nothing for me, but if you make extract you can feel it like nicotine rush or smth like that. dont waste your money on this. only good thing that you can use this in is in your jwh blends


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 22, 2013)

Martins said:


> white lotus didnt do nothing for me, but if you make extract you can feel it like nicotine rush or smth like that. dont waste your money on this. only good thing that you can use this in is in your jwh blends


If it "didn't do nothing for you" then what did it do? Because it didn't do nothing right? So it must have done something  And you must have gotten it from a shitty store. Get it from KTBotanicals, smoke it with some bud, and it's worth it.


----------



## Martins (Feb 22, 2013)

I have tryed to buy it from trusted sources and i have collected it myself but nothing big happened. I would go better for blue lotus or nelumbo nucifera
they have better alkaloid content.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 22, 2013)

Martins said:


> I have tryed to buy it from trusted sources and i have collected it myself but nothing big happened. I would go better for blue lotus or nelumbo nucifera
> they have better alkaloid content.


I want to try mixing the two, but this is the one that is sacred to Shiva, so I'd rather have it first.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 22, 2013)

One star wonder!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 22, 2013)

1 star and over 300 views in like 10 hrs.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 22, 2013)

Wowzers! Over 300 views? Better get youtube on the phone!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 22, 2013)

One star=terrible... You have a lot of those!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 22, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The only difference between me and anyone on this site is I have like 15 trolls stalking me.



Noun1.delusions of grandeur - a delusion (common in paranoia) that you are much greater and more powerful and influential than you really aredelusion, psychotic belief - (psychology) an erroneous belief that is held in the face of evidence to the contrary

megalomania - a psychological state characterized by delusions of grandeur


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 22, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Wowzers! Over 300 views? Better get youtube on the phone!


If you keep bumpin it, maybe by tomorrow we'll hit 1000


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 22, 2013)

chewberto said:


> One star=terrible... You have a lot of those!


And they get so many views, and continue to get views even after everyone stops replying. Go look at my threads, even some of the closed ones.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 22, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Noun
> 1.
> delusions of grandeur - a delusion (common in paranoia) that you are much greater and more powerful and influential than you really aredelusion, psychotic belief - (psychology) an erroneous belief that is held in the face of evidence to the contrary
> 
> megalomania - a psychological state characterized by delusions of grandeur


You are one of the people stalking me. So you can't even talk   You're on like EVERY thread I make. If anything YOU are my delusion. Without you, I am not grandeous


----------



## Mookjong (Feb 22, 2013)

In other news... Scrotie Mcboogerballs, where in the fuck did you come up with such a name. At first I didn't pay any attention then bam, on the floor laughing my ass off. Epic name!!! Who has boogers on their balls? That's awesome!

At this risk of exposing my inner retard, what's a one star wonder? Can I have a star too?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 22, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You are one of the people stalking me. So you can't even talk   You're on like EVERY thread I make. If anything YOU are my delusion. Without you, I am not grandeous


Sad and pathetic. You think I stalk you. Delusional. I comment on threads all over the forums, and probably least of all on your threads. A post here and there lolin at your delusions is hardly "stalking". You're really bad at this.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 22, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Sad and pathetic. You think I stalk you. Delusional. I comment on threads all over the forums, and probably least of all on your threads. A post here and there lolin at your delusions is hardly "stalking". You're really bad at this.


Both of your sigs are my quotes. I think you have a deep case of denial.  You're really sad at this.


----------



## Mookjong (Feb 22, 2013)

Just because you get views doesn't mean the content is good. If that were true, you would have a lot more reputation. Who wants an opinion on a substance they have never tried from a person who using other substances before hand.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 22, 2013)

Mookjong said:


> Just because you get views doesn't mean the content is good. If that were true, you would have a lot more reputation. Who wants an opinion on a substance they have never tried from a person who using other substances before hand.


"you would have a lot more reputation" says a guy with what looks like less than HALF the reputation points I have   And you know that the people posting are only about 30%> of the people actually on my threads.  People see trolls and pull out their popcorn. They don't post, they enjoy.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes they get views, nobody is denying that... But Why? Answer that question honestly to yourself and your plants will explode! Just answer the question winlacky, And we can continue to watch you make an ass out of yourself, while we provide the comedic commentary value and true source of entertainment and appeal to any of your threads! So Gone on now, answer the question? Why do you get so many views?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 23, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Yes they get views, nobody is denying that... But Why? Answer that question honestly to yourself and your plants will explode! Just answer the question winlacky, And we can continue to watch you make an ass out of yourself, while we provide the comedic commentary value and true source of entertainment and appeal to any of your threads! So Gone on now, answer the question? Why do you get so many views?


You guys are seriously retarded sometimes. I answer this question once a week if not once a day. The reason I get so many veiws is because there are 15 trolls stalking me making it fun for everyone. If you want a deeper answer click on my journals, I posted the story of how this all started in there.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Both of your sigs are my quotes. I think you have a deep case of denial.  You're really sad at this.


They are my quotes because they are the dumbest shit I've heard, and it's hilarious. Simple as that. Until I see someone post some shit that is more dumb than what's in my sig, I'll gladly change it to that. Sadly bmeat is gone, so...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 23, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Why do you get so many views?


Those shitty reply girls on YouTube got more views per video than this guy. And they were so hated by the community that their shit got banned. 

Shaggy, show some cleavage in your videos and you will get more views!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You guys are seriously retarded sometimes. I answer this question once a week if not once a day. The reason I get so many veiws is because there are 15 trolls stalking me making it fun for everyone. If you want a deeper answer click on my journals, I posted the story of how this all started in there.


Exactly, and what do you bring to the table to attract all these views? Not much, so essentially we own you! And your threads because if it weren't for the "trolls" you wouldn't have shit, just another wannabe hobbyist grower who is sub amateur at best that pretends to be big in the weed game! Your shit is weak! Am I wrong?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 23, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> They are my quotes because they are the dumbest shit I've heard, and it's hilarious. Simple as that. Until I see someone post some shit that is more dumb than what's in my sig, I'll gladly change it to that. Sadly bmeat is gone, so...


You got the quotes by stalking me. You were there when I said them because you are ALWAYS there when I post on RIU you STALK me.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 23, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Those shitty reply girls on YouTube got more views per video than this guy. And they were so hated by the community that their shit got banned.
> 
> Shaggy, show some cleavage in your videos and you will get more views!


I never claimed to be YouTube famous or have more views or comments than any well known channel.  I said you guys are helping me GET there.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 23, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Exactly, and what do you bring to the table to attract all these views?


I share opinions, theories, facts and religious experiences. Then the trolls flood in


----------



## chewberto (Feb 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I share opinions, theories, facts and religious experiences. Then the trolls flood in


You share opinions yes, facts are not usually present with your threads! Sorry... Just a a lot of trying going on!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 23, 2013)

chewberto said:


> You share opinions yes, facts are not usually present with your threads! Sorry... Just a a lot of trying going on!


 There are plenty of facts, you just ignore them


----------



## chewberto (Feb 23, 2013)

I actually highlight your inaccuracies, then they become the only facts on your thread!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 23, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I actually highlight your inaccuracies, then they become the only facts on your thread!


You don't highlight anything, you copy Buck.


----------



## kelly4 (Feb 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> (my mom used to buy things like Salvia for me to use in ceremony


 I like chicks who are both hot *and* stupid!
She must have won a lot of 'Mother Of The Year' awards.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 24, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> I like chicks who are both hot *and* stupid!
> She must have won a lot of 'Mother Of The Year' awards.


Hot? Kinda , Fuckable yes! But this is the type of mom that you glaze over like a donut! She just loves to fuck, taught her daughter everything she knows! Can't wait to see sisters new titties.


----------



## jjpivot (Feb 24, 2013)

Honestly what's wrong with you people? Regardless of your opinion of him you're mocking his opinions, religious opinions, and his family. We're all adults here (or should be) so why must you act like children? This site is a haven from the disrespect us "drug users" get in normal society. It's a place to vent and/or write your honest thoughts in a non-judging environment. Salvia happens to be used by more than one culture in religious ceremony whether by smoking or by chewing and it's possible that Finshaggy is a part of one of these cultures, in which case you're insulting his heritage and his traditions. Even if he's not, his mother found it suitable to allow him this experience and whether you agree with it and like the drug or not respect his decision and his mother's judgement. I'm personally not a fan of Salvia, but regardless of my opinion many people have profound personal and religious revelations on it and it's no reason to insult his family. Stop judging as if he's the immature one here and take a look in the mirror, you people go against the very foundation of this site, go on youtube if you want to treat people like shit. This is a place of personal freedom.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Feb 24, 2013)

This site is for marijuana growers really. He sucks dick at growing weed. Therefore he gets treated like shit here. Maybe he should hang out on shroomery more often. I'm sure he would find it a much more suitable environment for his needs.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Feb 24, 2013)

That's just me venting my honest thoughts.


----------



## jjpivot (Feb 24, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> *This site is for marijuana growers really. *He sucks dick at growing weed. Therefore he gets treated like shit here. Maybe he should hang out on shroomery more often. I'm sure he would find it a much more suitable environment for his needs.


May I direct you to the title "Hallucinatory Substances". If I'm not mistaken it says "*Everything but marijuana*, discuss LSD, mushrooms etc.", and to me that seems like it's for things other than marijuana growing. But that's just me. Maybe that's why he's posting in the non-marijuana section. Essentially, he's right, you guys are trolling. I don't know if people really troll on his other threads but don't come off so pious when you're judging someone for doing exactly what they're supposed to...


----------



## Mookjong (Feb 25, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> This site is for marijuana growers really. He sucks dick at growing weed. Therefore he gets treated like shit here. Maybe he should hang out on shroomery more often. I'm sure he would find it a much more suitable environment for his needs.




I think http://downsyndrome.com/ would be a better environment.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Feb 25, 2013)

It's really cute that you are sticking up for him but maybe you should take a good look at his post before you call anybody 'trolls'. I can only speak for myself when I say I am not picking on him, it's harsh criticism that has been built by his own actions. I'm more concerned for his health than anything. Do you condone the handicapped, especially mentally to abuse drugs?! I know I don't. Take a look at yourself.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 25, 2013)

jjpivot said:


> Honestly what's wrong with you people? Regardless of your opinion of him you're mocking his opinions, religious opinions, and his family. We're all adults here (or should be) so why must you act like children? This site is a haven from the disrespect us "drug users" get in normal society. It's a place to vent and/or write your honest thoughts in a non-judging environment. Salvia happens to be used by more than one culture in religious ceremony whether by smoking or by chewing and it's possible that Finshaggy is a part of one of these cultures, in which case you're insulting his heritage and his traditions. Even if he's not, his mother found it suitable to allow him this experience and whether you agree with it and like the drug or not respect his decision and his mother's judgement. I'm personally not a fan of Salvia, but regardless of my opinion many people have profound personal and religious revelations on it and it's no reason to insult his family. Stop judging as if he's the immature one here and take a look in the mirror, you people go against the very foundation of this site, go on youtube if you want to treat people like shit. This is a place of personal freedom.


Heritage? Tradition? He is a 19 year old dumb shit Texan, who thinks he is superior than others by wearing a marijuana expert badge when he cant even grow! he only wants to justify his bullshit court case by pretending its his religious sacrament... Yeah fucking right! He has no talent whatsoever and is a bullshitter... so Get over it Nancy drew! I you have something nice to say about Thinbaggy, then don't say it at all!


----------



## Derple (Feb 25, 2013)

So much uncalled for f*ckery on this thread. Be nice to the guy, he bothered to take time out of his day just to write this thread for you people. And what does he get? Assholes. Assholes everywhere.
And so what if he's bad at growing weed? I know a lot of you must have sucked when you didn't know good ways to grow.
Be nicer, show some respect.


----------



## jjpivot (Feb 25, 2013)

Since he has no "talent" he deserves to be shit talked? You guys are sad and every time you're disproved you come back with something irrelevant as if you've won some nonexistant contest. He may not be able to grow weed, but you're unable to grow up.


----------



## kelly4 (Feb 25, 2013)

Stop picking on Fin everyone. He is going to make weed legal for all of Texas!

He told us so...


----------



## chewberto (Feb 25, 2013)

The thing is, he pretends like he can grow and that he is a professional , very misleading to new members trying to learn how to actually cultivate cannabis... we have tried to help him in the past and he refuses help and labels everyone a dunce...So should we continue to allow him to offer horrible advice to new growers? Isn't this site about learning and helping? By pointing out how stupid he is, other people will see this, thus denying any validity to anything he says.. So If you don't know who your sticking up for, stfu! This kid need a reality check not encouragement...


----------



## jjpivot (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm encouraging no one, I'm discouraging being an asshole. Talking about his mom being a whore is in no way informing people that he's an inexperienced grower. I'm sure dunce is a much more grave insult. Granted, the dunce thing is annoying. But still, where does the piety come from?


----------



## Mookjong (Feb 25, 2013)

jjpivot said:


> I'm encouraging no one, I'm discouraging being an asshole. Talking about his mom being a whore is in no way informing people that he's an inexperienced grower. I'm sure dunce is a much more grave insult. Granted, the dunce thing is annoying. But still, where does the piety come from?


Hey bro, we all have our hall passes, your work is done.


----------



## baddfish99 (May 7, 2013)

I thought I was going to read a review or get information on Bodhi's White Lotus. This thread is a complete waste of time and should be closed. Good work Fin


----------



## cancer survivor (May 10, 2013)

fin is young, he is not fully formed yet! when he gets a few more years under his belt he will learn to grow weed, hopefully! right now he is a strechy young seedling seeking his place in the sun. mostly his posts make me laugh wich is cool. peace Fin


----------



## michaelscofield (Apr 10, 2018)

Wow i am amazed at the lack of respect on this forum. I just came here from a google search and I found this post very helpful until I read the comments from some, kelly4, mookjong and chewberto and it reminded me of 6th grade bullies. Thanks for post OP.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 10, 2018)

michaelscofield said:


> Wow i am amazed at the lack of respect on this forum. I just came here from a google search and I found this post very helpful until I read the comments from some, kelly4, mookjong and chewberto and it reminded me of 6th grade bullies. Thanks for post OP.


Slow your roll ten speed..This is a five year old post bro...


----------



## michaelscofield (Apr 11, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Slow your roll ten speed..This is a five year old post bro...


My bad, i did not mean to cut the grass along with the weed. I meant to say: the lack of respect on this thread amazed me.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 13, 2018)

michaelscofield said:


> Wow i am amazed at the lack of respect on this forum. I just came here from a google search and I found this post very helpful until I read the comments from some, kelly4, mookjong and chewberto and it reminded me of 6th grade bullies. Thanks for post OP.


Most of Them do not post on the boards much more; these days.


----------



## kelly4 (May 8, 2018)

michaelscofield said:


> Wow i am amazed at the lack of respect on this forum. I just came here from a google search and I found this post very helpful until I read the comments from some, kelly4, mookjong and chewberto and it reminded me of 6th grade bullies. Thanks for post OP.


LOL!


----------

